# OCCT 4.x.x



## stasio (Mar 23, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 2*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b02.zip


```
No, OCCT isn't dead, besides the ranting i get in the forums or by mail... I just have lacked a lot of time to work on it, mainly because i bought a house... and became a father !
```

OCCT v4 is under heavy, heavy work. It will soon reach the alpha stage, and is a major release.

It will bring notably :

    * New interface written in C# 2.0
    * Real-time graphs
    * Tests handling improved, options simplified
    * Alerts (Min/max) will be configurable per sensor, and not only for the CPU temp
    * Fan monitoring

Tests themselves will be next on the line of modifications, mainly :

    * Port GPU:3D to DirectX10 or 11
    * Redo the GPU:Mem test i'm not happy with
    * Update CPU:Linpack


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome, I love OCCT!


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, OCCT is an excellent app.

But, for some reason, this version simply will not run on my rig?


----------



## claylomax (Mar 23, 2011)

When was OCCT dead? I've been using it for the last few years , I love the graphics; last run was last night.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank You, stasio.
Congrats on the baby and house, Tetedeiench


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## stasio (Mar 24, 2011)

From developer *Tetedeiench *:


> just to mention that this is a very early unstable beta, and you *will* encounter bugs with it, and some features are still missing (updating the tests, for instance, the translations, automatic "built-in" loading... etc).
> 
> if you don't flame me for all the bugs, feel free to test it


----------



## stasio (Mar 25, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 3*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b03.zip


----------



## stasio (Mar 31, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 4*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b04.zip


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2011)

wooo! updates!


----------



## stasio (Apr 13, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 5*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b05.zip

    Graphs are now in a separate window
    The graph window is resizeable. if it is in float mode, it is maximizable also.
    You will now be asked to include comments in your bug report if you find an error
    Linpack doesn't crash in automatic mode
    Linpack libraries updated


----------



## newtekie1 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe you should put a link to the latest beta in the first post, so people don't come to the thread and download beta2 on accident without reading through the rest of the thread.

Thanks so much for the hard work!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 14, 2011)

Still using lame custom skin in 2011? A native Windows look and feel would be much better.


----------



## stasio (May 24, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 6*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b06.zip

* GraphTheme file created : please customize it and send it to me... i do hope i'll receive at least some themes...
* Font size is now linked to the window size for monitoring. Up to some extent, of course (i don't want REALLY big fonts displayed).
* Linpack updated - works on AMD CPUs now
* Test statuses revamped - please do careful review of all tests
* Tests are now stored within the exe instead of the bin folder. This will avoid the security warning on Windows XP
* Donations are now possible directly from the main interface, and a popup asks for donations, only at the first launch


----------



## Arctucas (May 24, 2011)

BETAs 3, 4, and 5 worked. BETA 6 will not.


----------



## stasio (May 29, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 7*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b07.zip

Does not crash anymore on some computers (a problem with the video card detection)
The file graphtheme.csv is available in the release


----------



## stasio (Jun 3, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 8*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b08.zip

Removed graphic card name detection as it seemed to cause trouble on some computers
Fixed a bug where CPU:OCCT didn't load all the cores. It works fine now.
Improved the help text in the main form. Not fully done though.
Removed the unused file linecolor.csv


----------



## stasio (Jun 9, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 9*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b09.zip

    Most of the font are now internal. It isn't true yet for the monitoring form and the graph form. This was left "as is" as the priority bug was important for me. Will be completed on b10. Only important if your computer doesn't have verdana installed.
    Priority is now properly set for both main app and cpucct test (ldlc4 : rejoice !)
    OCCT doesn't crash anymore when Windows's performance counters are not available
    HT detection algorithm improved - results ?
    cpucct now only checks for memory once, instead of twice (should be more than enough)

Known bugs :

    plugin configuration like aida not saved. Couldn't fix that in time, sorry.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 9, 2011)

BETA 9 works, somewhat:






Monitoring:

CPU VCORE is wrong

+5V is wrong

+12V is wrong

I have no idea what VIN2, VIN3 or VIN6 are, as I have no corresponding voltages in AIDA64.

What is 'Current Voltage'?

The rest are close enough


----------



## stasio (Jul 2, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 10*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b10.exe

First version of the installer. Supports DirectX update and Framework .net 2.0 auto setup. Try it out !
First version of the localized UI (french only). If the OS is in FR, french will be auto loaded.
UI Optimization. Much faster when changing tabs, for instance.
Graphs generated at the end of a test are now complete. Its folder opens up as well (once per session)
New splash screen with progress information (well, a string saying what it is currently doing). ~tmp001.tmp gone.

Known bugs : still the annoying config loss on aida. Could not debug it yet.


----------



## stasio (Jul 2, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 11*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b11.exe

Fixed a critical bug where OCCT crashed if you had two sensors sharing the same name.


----------



## stasio (Jul 13, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 12*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b12.exe

    Second idle period now properly handled
    The monitoring form size does not get too low when going below the taskbar
    Monitoring style and position is now handled directly by buttons
    Aida64 settings (and others) when auto launched now properly stored
    Monitoring tables and graph should not overlap, and should be a bit better looking
    A lot of small bugfixes


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2011)

Although I get this:






On starting OCCT,

It does show CPU usage:






But, CPU Core voltage, +5V, +12V continue to be incorrect.

For system stress testing, OCCT is a great application.

For monitoring, not so much.


----------



## stasio (Jul 13, 2011)

If you know French,post here:
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overcl...r-multilingue-marche-sujet_227556_742.htm#bas
as Tetedeienc​h forum is closed.
Btw,
he don't have much support there,to clear all bugs.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2011)

Unfortunate.


----------



## stasio (Jul 30, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 14*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b14.zip

    Lots of bugfixes
    SplashScreen now correctly gives focus to the main window
    Built-in plugin settings properly stored
    Font size detection improved on monitoring window
    Fixed minimum size for monitoring window


----------



## stasio (Jul 30, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 15*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b15.zip

The horizontal scrollbar doesn't appear in the monitoring options anymore
Minimize to tray function fixed
the options are now correctly reenabled when a test is either done or cancelled


----------



## stasio (Aug 9, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Beta 16*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.b16.zip

OCCT properly handles sensors sharing identical names
OCCT won't crash when trying to delete temps files (occured sometimes)


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so glad to see this coming along so well, I'm loving v4!


----------



## stasio (Oct 25, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 RC1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.RC1.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.RC1.zip

New monitoring engine with sandybridge support - try it out
Options now properly re-enables when exiting a test
Monitoring is now on the right-hand side by default
Graph name ending with 0 fixed (e.g. core #0 )
Removed the zip button from now (wanting to improve that part with mail)
minor bugfixes


----------



## stasio (Oct 25, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 RC2*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.RC2.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.0.0.RC2.zip

    Monitoring window position should now be properly saved
    Monitoring window won't be set to left when opening/closing the options now
    The CPU frequency is updated every second in the main GUI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

You do great work!


----------



## Frogger (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking Great now


----------



## stasio (Oct 25, 2011)

*OCCT 4.0.0 Final*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.0.0.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.0.0.zip

Changelog (Since 3.0.1) :

MAIN

    Brand new interface with real-time graphs !
    Infinite mode is now used as default
    In automatic mode, the IDLE periods are fully customizables
    GPU:Memtest isn't available in this release (It is scheduled for complete revamp soon)
    Settings simplified
    Screenshot button (PNG format)

CPU:OCCT

    No limit to the number of cores supported

CPU:LINPACK

    Updated to support the newest Intel instructions

GPU:3D

    Waiting also for complete revamp (already started - will be DirectX10 based (will run on a vanilla seven and vista). I'm studying DirectX11 (waiting for a card that supports it in fact)

MONITORING

    Huge update to the monitoring and system information engine (supports Sandy Bridge and Bulldozer)
    Fully customizable real-time graphs (look in OCCT's settings)
    Minimum and maximum alert values can be set for every sensor !

INSTALLER

    Will install .net framework 2.0 if not available
    Updates DirectX9 if not up-to-date

TRANSLATIONS

    New engine for translating OCCT - XML Based
    Older translations had to be dropped - sorry
    Instructions on how to translate OCCT will come soon...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for all the updates.


----------



## stasio (Oct 28, 2011)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.0.b01.zip

First early release of GPU:3D DirectX10
Complete rewrite, faster algorithm, much better error checking (should be).
Error check mode is restricted, FOR NOW, to 512x512 windowed
While you can specify a refresh rate, DX10 doesn't really allow me to use it - will be disabled later
Monitoring options will come later
GPu/3D tab still requires DX9 to be installed to be enabled (i didn't implement DX10 detection algorithm yet).


----------



## stasio (Nov 17, 2011)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Beta 2*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.0.b02.zip

GPU:3D DX10 updated - does not crashes on AMD GPUs when detecting errors
Monitoring implemented
Fully integrated with the GUI
Added polish translation


----------



## stasio (Nov 23, 2011)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Beta 3*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.0.b03.zip

•Better SLI support in error detection mode : check it out ! (crossfire ?) One word : USE FULLSCREEN MODE FOR SLI SUPPORT
•Svenska language support added ( thanks ake ! )
•Fixed a translation bug where changing language would cause gibberish in the monitoring program dropdown box


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the updates, I'm still picking each one up and using it!  OCCT is the best!


----------



## stasio (Dec 7, 2011)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Beta 4*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.0.b04.zip

GPU:3D DX10 now works on AMD Crossfire in error detection mode
You can use the file named "GPU3DName.txt" to customize the name of the process GPU:3D will use (for testing different driver profiles)
Revamped the internal test scheduler - necessary for future updates (i won't disclose what's coming next yet - stay tuned)
CPU:Linpack mem mode and custom value now properly saved and displayed (it wasn't in some rare cases)
Graphs in case of an aborted auto test will now reflect correctly the real test time
The FPS graph will now be correct in an automatic test
The FPS real-time graph will also continuously refresh, even if the test is not running
The main text indicator will change color and blink depending on the test status
The On/off/option buttons do not blink anymore (see above)
The main OCCT window cannot be outside the screen range (sorry)
Minor bugfixes


----------



## stasio (Jan 17, 2012)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Beta 7*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.0.b07.zip

Fixed various scheduler-oriented error (i click "start", i get an error reported. Happened in CPU:OCCT, GPU:3D and POWER SUPPLY primarily)
New icon ! Got rid of the old one. It is much better looking (or not).
Fixed the fullscreen option of GPU:3D. Make sure you use a resolution supported by your monitor !
Added a state "unable to create d3d device" to GPU:3D, for handling cases as above
Various bugfixes


----------



## stasio (Jan 18, 2012)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Beta 8*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.0.b08.zip

Windows won't go into sleep mode when OCCT is running
Fixed HT detection
Renamed the AVX option and added a help message to better understand this option
Added a 256x256 resolution to the new icon (better-looking on Vista/7)
Updated translation files - they are now final, translation can begin !


----------



## stasio (Jan 30, 2012)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Beta 9*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.0.b09.zip

Lots of small bugfixes
Does not self test fail When not using a second idle Period


----------



## stasio (Jan 31, 2012)

*OCCT 4.1.0 Final*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.1.0.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.1.0.zip

MAIN
* Revamped the test scheduler - allow more flexible self tests
* Added very small and lightweight year update checker That Will you warn oz When a new version has-been released.
* Revamped the UI Slightly: tabs are now on top of the test, system info remade
* Can not Be Main window out of bounds When loaded - sorry
* The ON button Does not blink anymore - Will the status label.
* Will the FPS graph Continuously refresh
* New icon (that's the feature everyone WAS waiting for, i know)

CPU: LINPACK
* Now has 2 versions: AVX-able and the older one (from 3.1.0). Use the version on AVX AVX-capable CPUs, and the Other One if not, for better results.

GPU: 3D
* Brand new DirectX10 Supporting test! Much more efficient, better error checking at ... Requires Windows Vista or Seven (out of the box - DX are updated from gone with it).

TRANSLATIONS
* Updated
* Please translate OCCT by using [the Following guide | http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index...anslate-occt|en]

SETTINGS
* They Are Carried over from now to release versions


----------



## stasio (Mar 3, 2012)

*OCCT 4.1.1 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.1.1.b01.zip

CPU:OCCT shouldn't fail at the start anymore
The Physical as Virtual checkbox should properly deactivate/inactivate after a test


----------



## Beto (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new here 

Enjoying using OCCT for many years, happy there is a new version out.

I'm trying to send a bugreport but the app fails at start and windows 7 x64 stops OCCT. 

In fact it fails ONLY when I try to launch OCCT through a shortcut with elevated priviledges without UAC prompt.
It happens with version 4.1.0 and 4.1.1 

Thanks

I can not send any report so SORRY I'll paste it here:


User Message       This happens each time I try to launch the application via an elevated program shortcut without UAC prompt
Application:       OCCT
Version:           4.1.0.99
Date:              03/03/2012 11:29:51
Computer name:     BERTI-PC
User name:         Berti
OS:                Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Culture:           en-GB
Resolution:        {Width=1418, Height=886}
System up time:    00:18:29.4170000
App up time:       00:06:58.3290521
Total memory:      12279Mb
Available memory:  10185Mb

Exception classes:   
   System.NullReferenceException
Exception messages: 
   Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
Stack Traces:
   at OCCT.Monito.MonPlugin.GetProgramName()
   at OCCT.Monito.Monitoring.Update()
   at OCCT.Monito.Monitoring._CreateNewInstance()
   at OCCT.Monito.Monitoring.get_Instance()
   at #=qCI02aOc6qyGdRM_nSmZqjA==.#=q30_AckW6zJ7vAmSHg$OVNA==()
   at #=qCI02aOc6qyGdRM_nSmZqjA==..ctor()
   at #=q8WxtAI8jEJn_y7lBKwlDIg==.#=qdK5ojo10wHA724lr928uIw==()
Loaded Modules:
C:\OCCTPT\OCCT.exe 4.1.0.99
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\MSCOREE.DLL 4.0.40305.0 (Main.040305-0000)
C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNEL32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll 7.0.7601.17744 (win7sp1_gdr.111215-1535)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll 6.1.7601.17725 (win7sp1_gdr.111116-1503)
C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll 4.0.30319.237 (RTMGDR.030319-2300)
C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll 1.0626.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll 2.0.50727.5448 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll 8.00.50727.6195
C:\Windows\syswow64\shell32.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\a1a82db68b3badc7c27ea1f6579d22c5\mscorlib.ni.dll 2.0.50727.5448 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll 2.0.50727.5446 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\faf4e8730ecbd07570111bb7c3b20565\System.ni.dll 2.0.50727.5453 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\ab87129c2b603f218e4aa5300c9b1bdd\System.Drawing.ni.dll 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6c51e152e7404188914c9fa4d8503ff9\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll 2.0.50727.5446 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17514_none_72d18a4386696c80\gdiplus.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\OCCTPT\ZedGraph.dll 5.1.5.13507
C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\shfolder.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll 6.10 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\9866d1f6178e1cde25642f1ac293ff8d\System.Xml.ni.dll 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\e620323cacb5b6bfd93fd28d263440e4\System.Configuration.ni.dll 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\OCCTPT\occtaux.dll 1, 0, 9, 2
C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll 6.1.7601.17676
C:\Windows\system32\rasapi32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\rasman.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\rtutils.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL 2001.12.8530.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\winhttp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\webio.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxdiagn.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WINMM.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll 6.1.7601.17621 (win7sp1_gdr.110523-2108)
C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll 6.1.7601.17621 (win7sp1_gdr.110523-2108)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\POWRPROF.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10core.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll 6.1.7601.17544 (win7sp1_gdr.110116-1505)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\wbemcomn.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.DLL 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\NTDSAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\winbrand.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\dsound.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll 6.1.7601.17514 (win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850)
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll 8.17.12.8562
C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Accessibility\31fce331fded94dd06627603f6fe4562\Accessibility.ni.dll 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
C:\Windows\system32\RichEd20.DLL 5.31.23.1230
C:\Windows\system32\msls31.dll 3.10.349.0
C:\Windows\system32\ntmarta.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\syswow64\WLDAP32.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\system32\pcwum.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\perfcounter.dll 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
C:\Windows\system32\MSVCR100_CLR0400.dll 10.00.30319.1
C:\Windows\system32\pdh.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_perf.dll 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
C:\Windows\system32\aspnet_counters.dll 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_perf.dll 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
C:\Windows\System32\perfos.dll 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\diasymreader.dll 8.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)


----------



## Beto (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi again

I forgot to say that I have a Core I7 980 cpu (not 980x). Both CPU:OCCT and CPU:Linpack tests recognize only core#1, #2, #8, #9,#10. Is it Ok or is there a problem with core recognition?

Thanks in advance


----------



## stasio (Mar 4, 2012)

*OCCT 4.1.1 Final*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.1.1.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.1.1.zip

CPU:OCCT shouldn't fail at the start anymore
The Physical as Virtual checkbox should properly deactivate/inactivate after a test

Beto:
Please post your report here:
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overcl...CPU/occt-fastest-release-sujet_227556_784.htm


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Mar 5, 2012)

the dx10 gpu test is crashing "devilmaycry4_dx10.exe has topped working"
OCCT 4.1.1 Final, HD6970, catalyst 12.1


----------



## stasio (Mar 15, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.0 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.0.b01.zip

The Idle period boxes (among others) should now stay disabled after an infinite test
Test processes should now end all the time when the main GUI is closed during a test
Avoided a rare case where a test would be reported as "in error" and immediatly reported as "testing", even if stopped (the error and graphs were correctly generated though). THe status label was updated one extra time. Occured very rarely.
Added Romanian, Russian and Japanese translations


----------



## stasio (Mar 19, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.0 Final*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.2.0.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.2.0.zip

BugFixes :
The Idle period boxes (among others) should now stay disabled after an infinite test
Test processes should now end all the time when the main GUI is closed during a test
Avoided a rare case where a test would be reported as "in error" and immediatly reported as "testing", even if stopped (the error and graphs were correctly generated though). The status label was updated one extra time. Occured very rarely.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Mar 23, 2012)

pokazene_maslo said:


> the dx10 gpu test is crashing "devilmaycry4_dx10.exe has topped working"
> OCCT 4.1.1 Final, HD6970, catalyst 12.1



And the same goes with catalyst 12.2 and OCCT 4.2.0


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been wondering does the new gpu test still get throttled by new cards or is it so different the throttling features don't recognize it as OCCT anymore?


----------



## xerkon (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi.  I love OCCT but the latest version (4.2.0) seems to be missing my GPU temp.  I know it's been there in previous versions.  Since OCCT is using the built in HWMonitor I installed HWMonitor to see if it was there and it is.  Am I missing something?  Thanks!

(I should add the above problem is under Win 7.  I just checked on XP and not only does it show my GPU temp, it shows 2 temps, GPU and GPU(core0), same temp and I only have a single core GPU.  I should also add that I have a Radeon HD6950)


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Apr 4, 2012)

xerkon: is dx10 gpu test working for you? for me it's crashing.


----------



## xerkon (Apr 7, 2012)

pokazene_maslo said:


> xerkon: is dx10 gpu test working for you? for me it's crashing.



Yeah, all I've been running in Windows 7 is dx10, and I've tested for probably a couple hundred hours and I haven't had any problems with it crashing (I'm running gpu + prime95 to test overclock settings).  The only thing that I've noticed that's weird is, like I said, I don't have any temperature read out in Windows 7 -- hmmm...that makes me wonder...I switched over to dx9 to see if I would have a temperature reading (since I do in XP and it's always running dx9 of course) but, no, still no temp.


----------



## stasio (Apr 22, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b01.zip

Initial Windows 8 support
Memory usage graph merged with the CPU usage graph - expressed in % in real time graph, in MB otherwise
Introduced Real-time monitoring of frequencies
Added GPU frequency support (not universal though - Intel GPU should not be that well supported, as newest Nvidia GPUs unfortunatly)
Added all that into system information - design is temporary, i will probably tab it to make it smaller ( one CPU/MOBO tab, one GPU tab)


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Apr 23, 2012)

So it was indeed bug in OCCT. With OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 1 DX10 test is not crashing anymore. 10 hours of testing without a single error.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 23, 2012)

For my system;

Version 4.2.1 BETA 1 reports incorrect bus speed.

Version 4.2.0 and previous versions report correct bus speed.

This is the same issue I have with CPU-Z 1.6.1.


----------



## stasio (May 11, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 2*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b02.zip

Added tabs to system information
No "not valid" Will APPEAR frequency anymore
Various bugfixes around information system


----------



## Arctucas (May 11, 2012)

System bus speed incorrect, again.


----------



## stasio (May 13, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 3*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b03.zip

Added the FPS limit function (0 is disabled, Any Other value is Enabled)
Had to reprogram the FPS counter in GPU: 3D. Not perfect, HAS 1s and 2s Between drop for a reason i do not know why yet. Otherwise works fine.
Moved the title panel to the left for space restrictions.


----------



## Arctucas (May 13, 2012)

Same...


----------



## stasio (May 15, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 4*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b04.zip

The FPS limit is now working much, much better.


----------



## Arctucas (May 15, 2012)

Not fixed yet...


----------



## stasio (May 30, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 5*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b05.zip

Added Chinese (Traditional), German and Spanish translations
The GPU: 3D and Power Supply will never Be tabs greyed out again. Will check the OCCT test upon startup if DirectX is OK, and if not, propose you to update it using Microsoft-based install. Once it is done, It Will start the test.
Added a suffix to the output graphs showing what They Are. "Temperature", "Voltages", and so on.
Added frequency graphs
Removed not usable Frequencies (like NaN, + infinity, and so on) from being detected and showed


----------



## stasio (Jun 6, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 6*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b06.zip

Added new 32 and 64-bit CPU: OCCT test. Both supports MOST set statement up to (and Including) AVX. The old one is still included - compare them all!
Fixed a bug in option Where the CPU: OCCT Would not reactivate Correctly After an error WAS found
The GPU tab will not APPEAR In The system info INSTEAD of Being greyed out.


----------



## stasio (Jun 15, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 7*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b07.zip

Added a new plugin made by bjone AIDA64 - Thanks!
Fixed a bug Which would because an error When Generating graphs if the sensor has included a name /
Removed CPU: OCCT's old test as it is less efficient Than the new one
Fixed tooltips


----------



## stasio (Jun 22, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 8*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b08.zip

The 32-bit option in CPU: OCCT Will Be When You are checked using a 32 bit OS
Fixed a bug Where Some plugin Was not reflected in the configuration options
Properly encoded "BaseForTranslatingOCCT.exe". Silly me.
Updated translation files - ready for update!


----------



## stasio (Jun 25, 2012)

*OCCT 4.2.1 Beta 9*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.2.1.b09.zip

Updated translation, along with a few fixes to Some missing strings in it.


----------



## stasio (Jul 2, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.0 Final*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.3.0.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.3.0.zip

MAIN
    Windows 8 Support
    Several bugfixes to the main UI (Checkboxes not disabling properly, Error when generating graphs that contained a / in their name...)

CPU:OCCT
    Revamped CPU:OCCT, now in both 32 and 64 bits mode, supporting all instruction sets up to AVX. It is the biggest change to CPU:OCCT since 3.0.0

GPU:3D
    Added a software FPS Limiter to the test
    OCCT will now try to update DirectX from the GUI instead of bluntly disabling the GPU:3D and POWER SUPPLY tabs. It relies on Microsoft's DirectX Web installer.

MONITORING
    Engine updated
    Real-time frequency monitoring for CPU, GPU,...
    Added System information for GPU, if applicable. The range of GPU supported is very thin right now, but it will improve over time.
    Merged the CPU Frequency and Memory Used graphs
    The Memory Usage is now shown in % in the graph
    BJone and Gein rewrote the Aida64 plugin, much more reliable and efficient, and now supports FAN Monitoring ! Don't forget to enable shared memory in Aida64's preferences !
    Changed the way graphs are named to have a better organization of the OCCT Graph dir.

TRANSLATIONS
    OCCT now supports Chinese, Dutch, English, French, German, Japanese, Polish, Romanian, Russian, and Spanish languages.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 2, 2012)

Still broken, has not reported correct bus speed since 4.2.0.


----------



## stasio (Jul 3, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> Still broken, has not reported correct bus speed since 4.2.0.



Bugs report here:
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overcl...CPU/retourne-paris-redev-sujet_227556_819.htm


----------



## stasio (Jul 3, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.1 Final*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.3.1.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.3.1.zip

Removed an unwanted dependency to Visual C++ 2010


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 3, 2012)

stasio said:


> Bugs report here:
> http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overcl...CPU/retourne-paris-redev-sujet_227556_819.htm



Je ne parle...

Is there an English sub-forum?


----------



## stasio (Jul 21, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.2 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.3.2.b01.zip

    You can now select which card you want to test using GPU:3D DX10 and Power Supply. Detection is done through DXGI, works only on Vista & 7 & above.
    Added resolution detection (you can still use your own "custom" one)


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 21, 2012)

I take it there is no English forum?


----------



## stasio (Sep 14, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.2 Beta 2*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.3.2.b02.zip

Monitoring engine upgrade : better support of latest Intel CPUs, GeForce 6xx,...
Added in GPU:3D an option to select the amount of memory to use during testing
Reorganized the options in GPU:3D to make things clearer
Fixed a crash when the frame limiter was set to 0


----------



## Tetedeiench (Sep 14, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> I take it there is no English forum?


There's one here now : http://forum.ocbase.com . It took me longer than expected to build it, but i was busy with the app. Sorry !


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 14, 2012)

Tetedeiench said:


> There's one here now : http://forum.ocbase.com . It took me longer than expected to build it, but i was busy with the app. Sorry !



Thank you.

But, it appears the latest BETA resolved the incorrect bus speed issue.


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd like to have OCCT for Android. Yes, it would be a tough job to port it. But it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## D007 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've still used OCCT just recently. Glad to hear they are keeping it up to date.


----------



## stasio (Oct 2, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.2 Beta 3*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.3.2.b03.zip

Fixed the memory used in GPU:3D to be the real value entered and not half of it
Improved the efficiency of GPU:3D in memory testing mode
Changed the presentation of the memory value in the UI - i don't like it that much yet. It will only appear in error detection mode
Fixed a memory leak in GPU:3D (unimportant since it was happening before closing, which leads to freeing the resources anyway)


----------



## stasio (Oct 15, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.2 Beta 4*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.3.2.b04.zip

    Made the donation popup appear at every OCCT startup
    Implemented a warning stating that OCCT isn't free for commercial use
    Limited the GPU:3D Memtest mode to 2GB for now
    Some minor bugfixes
    The translation files are ready for translation ! Use english for now if you have a lot of "TO BE TRANSLATED" strings (normal for now).


----------



## stasio (Oct 28, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.2 Final*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.3.2.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.3.2.zip

MAIN
Windows 8 Support (Reminder)
Several bugfixes to the main UI (Translation issues mostly)
Added warning about OCCT not being free in a commercial environment

GPU:3D
Added a Memtest mode (will plow through GPU memory). Limited to 2GB for now (will be improved later)
Added Graphic card detection and selection for testing
Added supported resolution detection (you can still specify your own resolution)
Fixed a crash when the frame limiter was set to 0
Fixed a memory leak in GPU:3D

MONITORING
Engine updated
Real-time frequency monitoring for CPU, GPU,...
Improved GPU support
Merged the CPU Frequency and Memory Used graphs

TRANSLATIONS
Almost all translations have been updated (Russian and Japanese ones lack updating - will come soon)


----------



## stasio (Dec 17, 2012)

*OCCT 4.3.3 Beta 1 *

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.3.3.b01.zip

    GPU:3D updated : should now work on Windows 8 (Damn Microsoft)
    You can now specify how many threads CPU:OCCT will use
    OCCT should start normally in Failsafe mode (without monitoring)
    Some minor bugfixes


----------



## stasio (Jan 25, 2013)

*OCCT 4.4.0 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.0.b01.zip

    Complete rewrite of GPU:3D using DX11 with a feature level of 10.0 for maximum compatibility. Works with Windows 8
    A lot of improvements in efficiency, text engine, design and so on to GPU:3D
    Many UI bugfixes


----------



## stasio (Feb 1, 2013)

*OCCT 4.4.0 Beta 2*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.0.b02.zip

Fixed a bug where the window wouldn't show on big resolutions under any OS (it would stay in the task bar)
The text background will now scale correctly with the text size & window size
Fixed a few typos in the main UI


----------



## stasio (Feb 4, 2013)

*OCCT 4.4.0 Beta 3*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.0.b03.zip

Fixed fullscreen mode in Windows 8
Fixed resolution help text in GPU:3D and Power Supply


----------



## stasio (Mar 8, 2013)

*OCCT 4.4.0 Beta 4*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.0.b04.zip

    Updated monitoring engine - supports all latest CPUs
    Several UI bugfixes


----------



## stasio (Mar 10, 2013)

*OCCT 4.4.0 Beta 5*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.0.b05.zip

Version ready for translation
As usual until the stable release, please stick to the english language
Fixed a few help messages / translation issues


----------



## stasio (Mar 19, 2013)

*OCCT 4.4.0 *

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.0.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.0.zip

MAIN
Monitoring Engine updated (should support everything that is out there !)
Usual bugfixes to the main UI
OCCT will now start normally in Windows Fail-safe mode

CPU:OCCT
You can now specify how many thread CPU:OCCT will use
Fixed all issues with Windows 8 compatibility (was related to DX10 support in Windows 8, which is not what you would expect)
Huge performance improvements

GPU:3D
Complete rewrite of GPU:3D in DX11
Fixed all issues with Windows 8 compatibility (was related to DX10 support in Windows 8, which is not what you would expect)
Huge performance improvements

TRANSLATIONS
Almost all translations have been updated (Russian and Japanese ones lack updating - will come soon)


----------



## chuck4100 (Aug 17, 2014)

The GPU 3D test stops saying "user cancelled" without ever starting


----------



## Kursah (Aug 17, 2014)

What's your system specs? OS? Etc... you shouldn't make a claim or complaint without providing what you're running it on. There is little-to-no help to be found until you have given the information necessary...I've used OCCT for years and years and have never had this issue...

Are your drivers up-to-date? Does your GPU fail any other tests? Are you overclocking? What is your purpose to run OCCT (stability test? cooling efficiency? been crashing lately and trying to diagnose?)???

Please provide more information...


----------



## stasio (Sep 2, 2014)

*OCCT 4.4.1 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.1b01.zip

Huge update engine monitoring - can you check that all is well? Above all, being tested (look on CPU usage CPU: OCCT for example ...)
Various bugfixes, including the built-in sensors ignores some dodgy now.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 2, 2014)

stasio said:


> *OCCT 4.4.1 Beta 1*
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.1b01.zip
> 
> ...




CPU temps are about 2° or 3° high compared to AIDA64 and RealTemp.

Other than that, it looks good.

Thanks


----------



## Drone (Sep 3, 2014)

Haven't downloaded newer versions for ages. Thanks!


----------



## stasio (Sep 21, 2014)

*OCCT 4.4.1*

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.1.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.1.zip

  Several bugfixes to the main UI
  the warning about OCCT not being free in a commercial environment should only appear once
  Engine updated
  Sensors whose values are irrelevant are now ignored by OCCT


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 20, 2015)

chuck4100 said:


> The GPU 3D test stops saying "user cancelled" without ever starting



I'm also getting this problem on X99 what is it related to?


----------



## stasio (Apr 16, 2016)

*OCCT 4.4.2 Beta 1*

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.2.b01.zip

Some small bugfix (I still have to look into initialization settings at startup if corrupt)
Grosse update monitoring (GPU frequency should be present for a number of CG)


----------



## Kursah (Apr 16, 2016)

Excellent!

I love and swear by OCCT, but the one complaint I have is that the PSU test allows the screen to go to sleep because the input is idle...wish there was a fix for that beyond setting the screen to NOT go to sleep. Not doing this skews results as the GPU load drops (noticed because when I wake the screen up the GPU temp is almost near idle temps...). Even with that, it is what I use as my primary stability test resource, period. Every PC I've tuned for the past 5-6+ years has been base-lined and stability validated with this. 

Glad to see it is still being developed! Honestly I'm surprised there haven't been attempted clones out there...this is a damn fine AIO solution for system stability if a person wants to keep it simple and have a very effective tool.


----------



## stasio (Apr 21, 2016)

OCCT 4.4.2 Beta 2

http://www.ocbase.com/OpenBeta/OCCTPT4.4.2.b02.zip

Fix the bug that the tests use more than one core.


----------



## stasio (Apr 28, 2016)

OCCT 4.4.2

http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.2.exe
http://www.ocbase.com/download/OCCTPT4.4.2.zip

Changelog :

MAIN
  Several bugfixes to the main UI

MONITORING
  Engine updated


----------

